# Is there? looking for heavier torsion bars 2500HD ?



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I have a 05 2500HD not sure what spring in the current torsion bars.
I thought i saw somewhere that i can get a heavier set of factory torsion bars with a larger load capacity.
Is this so? if so where can i find them?

Thanks


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Maleko;1074814 said:


> I have a 05 2500HD not sure what spring in the current torsion bars.
> I thought i saw somewhere that i can get a heavier set of factory torsion bars with a larger load capacity.
> Is this so? if so where can i find them?
> 
> Thanks


We would know the code of the ones u have.But here is a link to the chart .http://www.gmfullsize.com/tech/torsion401.html I have the gl in my truck and there more then I could ever use even with an 8.6 extreme v. and a duramax wesport. No matter what bars u run It is not gona change the load capactiy of the front axle.Although It may handle the plow better.U can find the bars at any gm dealer.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

get the stonger bars and get 1 ton wheel bearings off a 3500, Im not sure if they will bolt up but i imagine they would, doing so would infact increase the trucks front capacity. in therory atleast, someone will prove me wrong lol


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

thesnowman269;1074881 said:


> get the stonger bars and get 1 ton wheel bearings off a 3500, Im not sure if they will bolt up but i imagine they would, doing so would infact increase the trucks front capacity. in therory atleast, someone will prove me wrong lol


 Are u seroius? :laughing:


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

If its and independent suspension system then the torsion bars will increase the spring rate, how ever your wheel bearings will not be able to handle the increased load. Upgrading to bearings from a one ton truck will accomidate this. Make sense now or am i still a *******. But oh wait now your going to tell me the whole front end is diffrent right? do you honestly think that the manufacture is going to make that many diffrent parts for a truck that is very similar. no they use many of the same parts on the 3/4 and 1 ton trucks. But what do I know im not going to school for this stuff or anything...


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Whatever u do is not going to change the fawr. Wich is the same on a 2500hd or a 3500 Stay in school!


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

brad96z28;1074960 said:


> Whatever u do is not going to change the fawr. Wich is the same on a 2500hd or a 3500 Stay in school!


So you are saying putting stronger torsion bars on a truck does nothing? say i took a 1500 and put 2500 torsion bars on it with 2500 ball joints and wheel bearings, have i effectivley done nothing to the truck? that doesnt add up buddy


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

U can do whatever u want but it will never ever change that little sticker on the door.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

again beg to differ. On my truck I started with a 99 F-150, took the wheel bearings off a 98 F-250 light duty along with the torsion bars and brake set up. Bolted it on my truck, swapped a 3/4 ton axle under the rear with custom leafs.... Do I still drive half ton? no (the frame is the same on both trucks )


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

what he is getting at though is what does the door stticker say?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

the new boss 92;1075282 said:


> what he is getting at though is what does the door stticker say?


[email protected]$# the door sticker


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

thanks,,
i will look to see which ones i have..
Now you all got me confused? So a heavier torsion bar than i have will make no difference?
i know it wont make me carry more than what the truck is built for, but will it help the front from not sagging as much with the plow on?
Thanks


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Maleko;1075311 said:


> thanks,,
> i will look to see which ones i have..
> Now you all got me confused? So a heavier torsion bar than i have will make no difference?
> i know it wont make me carry more than what the truck is built for, but will it help the front from not sagging as much with the plow on?
> Thanks


You are correct, a heavier torsion bar will not let you carry more than the door sticker says, but it should help mitigate and reduce sagging associated with the plow. However, you will see better results by adding Timbrens than upgrading your torsion bars - unless you are going from GK to XG.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Q101ATFD;1075327 said:


> You are correct, a heavier torsion bar will not let you carry more than the door sticker says, but it should help mitigate and reduce sagging associated with the plow. However, you will see better results by adding Timbrens than upgrading your torsion bars - unless you are going from GK to XG.


What he said.  I would like to know what bars u have now and how many threads are left on ur adjusting keys. Have u ever touched the t bars u have now? Also ballast ballast ballast makes huge difference as well


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

if you want to buy a set of T-bars, get them from GMpartsdirect.com that's where i got the ones for my 97 and they were FAR cheaper then a dealer. Just make sure you get the part #'s correct! My 97 rides like a tank now but thats what i wanted as its a work truck but you may not want yours to ride like that if you drive it all day everyday. 

like Brad said though...BALLAST!!!!


----------



## tac48 (Jun 22, 2010)

Below is what I copied from GM service information. I think it is in your owners manual also. It would be best if you have the RPO code VYU. The RPO codes are located on a sticker in the glove box. VYU is the snowplow prep package. It includes stronger torsion bars, bigger alternator, and different fan clutch-- just to name a few. You can upgrade your truck with this stuff if you think you need to. I see many trucks come in with plows on them and they do not have VYU package. Some have the T-bars cranked up and some don't. Some have timbrens and some don't. One of my trucks is an 03 HD with 6.0L.without VYU. I turn the bars up alittle when I have the plow on to level the truck and stiffen the front some. I upgraded the fan clutch and thats about it. Have a customer with same setup. He has about 200k on his truck with blizzard 810PP on it its whole life, plowing commercially, no problems. In the end, Lots of variables and many different ways that work. Hope I didn't confuse you any more.


GM says:

Before installing a snow plow on your vehicle, here are some things you will need to know:

Notice: If the vehicle does not have the snow plow prep package, adding a plow can damage the vehicle, and the repairs would not be covered by warranty. Unless the vehicle was built to carry a snow plow, do not add one to the vehicle. If the vehicle has the snow plow prep package, called RPO VYU, then the payload the vehicle can carry will be reduced when a snow plow is installed. The vehicle can be damaged if either the front or rear axle ratings or the Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW) are exceeded.

Question:

How do I know if my vehicle can handle a snow plow?

Answer:

Some vehicles are built with a special snow plow prep package, called RPO VYU. If your vehicle has this option, you can add a plow to it, provided certain weights, such as the weights on the vehicle's axles and the Gross Vehicle Weight (GVW), are not exceeded.

Question:

How heavy can a snow plow safely be?

Answer:

The plow your vehicle can carry depends on many things, such as:
• The options your vehicle came with, and the weight of those options.
• The weight and number of passengers you intend to carry.
• The weight of items you have added to your vehicle, like a tool box or truck cap.
• The total weight of any additional cargo you intend to carry.

Say, for example, you have a 700 lb (318 kg) snow plow. The total weight of all occupants and cargo inside the cab should not exceed 300 lb (135 kg). This means that you may only be able to carry one passenger. But, even this may be too much if you have got other equipment already adding to the weight of your vehicle.

Here are some guidelines for safely carrying a snow plow on your vehicle:
• Make sure the weight on the front and rear axles does not exceed the axle rating for each.
• For the front axle, if more cargo or passengers must be carried, appropriate counter ballast must be installed rear of the rear axle. Counter ballast must be properly secured so it will not move during driving.
• Follow the snow plow manufacturer's recommendations regarding rear ballast. Rear ballast may be required to ensure a proper front and rear weight distribution ratio, even though the actual weight at the front axle may be less than the front axle rating.
• The snow plow manufacturer or installer can assist you in determining the amount of rear ballast required, to help make sure your snowplow/vehicle combination does not exceed the GVW rating, the front and rear axle ratings, and the front and rear weight distribution ratio.
• The total vehicle must not exceed the GVW rating.

Question:

What is front axle reserve capacity, and how do I calculate it?

Answer:

Front axle reserve capacity is the difference between your front Gross Axle Weight Rating (GAWR) and the front axle weight of your vehicle with full fuel and passengers. Basically, it is the amount of weight you can add to your front axle before reaching your front GAWR.

The front axle reserve capacity for your vehicle can be found in the lower right corner of the Certification/Tire label, as shown.
United States

Object Number: 808973 Size: A2
Click here for detailed picture of above image.
Canada

Object Number: 809062 Size: A2
Click here for detailed picture of above image.

In order to calculate the amount of weight any front accessory, such as a snow plow, is adding to the front axle, use the following formula:

Object Number: 808971 Size: B3
Click here for detailed picture of above image.

(W x (A + W.B.)) /W.B.= Weight the accessory is adding to the front axle.

Where:

* W = Weight of added accessory
* A = Distance that the accessory is in front of the front axle
* W.B. = Vehicle Wheelbase

For example, adding a 700 lb (318 kg) snow plow actually adds more than 700 lbs (318 kg) to the front axle. Using the formula, if the snow plow is 4 ft (122 cm) in front of the front axle and the wheel base is 10 ft (305 cm), then:

* W = 700 lb (318 kg)
* A = 4 ft (122 cm)
* W.B. = 10 ft (305 cm)

(W x (A + W.B.))/W.B. = (700 x (4 + 10))/10 = 980 lbs (445 kg)

So, if your truck's front axle reserve capacity is more than 980 lbs (445 kg), you could add the snow plow without exceeding the front GAWR.

Question:

What if I want to add heavier equipment to my vehicle?

Answer:

You can add heavier equipment on the front of the vehicle if you compensate for it by carrying fewer passengers, less cargo, or by positioning cargo towards the rear. This has the effect of reducing the load on the front. However, the front GAWR, rear GAWR, and the Gross Vehicle Weight Rating (GVWR) must never be exceeded.

Caution: On some vehicles that have certain front mounted equipment, such as a snow plow, it may be possible to load the front axle to the front gross axle weight rating (GAWR) but not have enough weight on the rear axle to have proper braking performance. If your brakes can not work properly, you could have a crash. To help your brakes work properly when a snow plow is installed, always follow the snow plow manufacturer or installer's recommendation for rear ballast to ensure a proper front and rear weight distribution ratio, even though the actual front weight may be less than the front GAWR, and the total vehicle weight is less than the gross vehicle weight rating (GVWR). Maintaining a proper front and rear weight distribution ratio is necessary to provide proper braking performance.

Question:

What is total vehicle reserve capacity?

Answer:

This is the difference between your GVWR and the weight of your truck with full fuel and passengers. It is the amount of weight you can add to your vehicle before reaching your GVWR. Keep in mind that reserve capacity numbers are intended as a guide when selecting the amount of equipment or cargo your truck can carry. If you are unsure of your vehicle's front, rear, or total weight, go to a weigh station and weigh your vehicle. Your dealer can also help you with this.

The total vehicle reserve capacity for your vehicle can be found in the lower right corner of the Certification/Tire label as shown previously.

See your dealer for additional advice and information about using a snow plow on your vehicle. Also, see Loading the Vehicle .


----------

